# Chainsaw for the Very Infrequent User



## whitworth (Aug 20, 2008)

What would you recommend?  

Would a Stihl be a good buy, even if resold in five years?

Use to cut trees years ago.   Looking to save money on a couple of small tree jobs.


----------



## Rabbit Hunter 101 (Aug 20, 2008)

Stihl is the best way to go. Just my .02


----------



## deadend (Aug 20, 2008)

Husqvarna, Stihl, or Echo would be good to get and would hold a little resale value if you wanted to dump it later.  I'd rather spend a little to get a tool that works.


----------



## discounthunter (Aug 20, 2008)

for the money get a poulan. you would think with all the endorments for stihl and husky,people were gettin a kick-back.both are good nodoubt about it but do a couple of trees justified $300 dollars? poulans are good for light use and if you keep the maintenace up (just like your car or house) the will give you LOTS of use for your investment.


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Aug 20, 2008)

I'd go to Home Depot or better yet Lowes (better service) and see if you can buy a refurbished Echo. I've had one for 6 years as well as a Stihl that I paid top dollar for. Both run great but for infrequent use I'd go Echo


----------



## letsemwalk (Aug 20, 2008)

Rabbit Hunter 101 said:


> Stihl is the best way to go. Just my .02




x2


----------



## whitworth (Aug 22, 2008)

*Thanks*

I'll probably need a job estimate and see how much cheaper it will run to buy a chainsaw and do the two jobs with some of the relatives. 
Thinking about passing on the chainsaw, after the job is done, if the younger relatives help.


----------



## dixie (Aug 22, 2008)

I have a craftsman I got from Sears YEARS ago, for the typical homeowner, you can't beat them


----------



## seaweaver (Aug 23, 2008)

I have a craftsman 18'bar electric! I found it at the dump.
Echo is made by Stihl ( thought). I used stihl for some time building docks and the small Echo I have now is exactly like the small Stihl I used for docks. it cost $130 less.

God I loved that Farm Boss!

cw

ps 
if you have the cord, an electric will do most home duty stuff. Its all in keeping the blade sharp. I use a small in boat repair (yep) and the large one for yard stuff early in the morning as not to disturb the neighbors.


----------



## ROBD (Aug 23, 2008)

Go rent one for a few days.


----------



## Lostoutlaw (Aug 23, 2008)

Where you live at Hades I'll loan ya mine...


----------



## bighonkinjeep (Aug 23, 2008)

If you used to cut trees, The good ones then are the good ones now. Husky and Stihl. Cheap saws are just that no vibration dampening etc. Go pick you out a good one or rent one.


----------



## BRANCHWYNN (Aug 25, 2008)

Saw 49cc At 20" Poulan $174.00 Home Depot...but Im Goin With A Husky Or Echo...as Little As I Use A Saw...it Should Last Me A Lifettime...home Depot Has An 18" 43cc....echo For $269.00


----------



## sumtercountyhunter (Aug 25, 2008)

stihl or husq is my vote 

i love my 142 from TSC


----------



## FX Jenkins (Aug 25, 2008)

If you don't want to invest in the stihl or husqavarna ...then this is the only 3rd option


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Aug 25, 2008)

> If you don't want to invest in the stihl or husqavarna ...then this is the only 3rd option



Where's the pull cord on that?

Or is it electric start?


----------



## FX Jenkins (Aug 25, 2008)

Twenty five ought six said:


> Where's the pull cord on that?



Its got a PULL and push handle, and will saw a CORD of wood.


----------



## ldavid008 (Aug 31, 2008)

Check out Walmart, I got a Poulan there 9 years ago on clearance for $69 from $150. It gets used once or twice a year and works great, just drain the fuel after each use.

I considered getting a Husky or Stihl, it's what we use at work (I'm a forester). But for infrequent use save the money.


----------



## Csimpson (Aug 31, 2008)

Echo all the way!  My lady got me the cs440 for my birthday and it will cut through anything..got it refurbished at home depot for 299...


----------



## germag (Sep 1, 2008)

I'm partial to Stihl. They are just the best there is, IMHO.

In fact, I bought a brand new Stihl MS170 the other day for $100 . Seemed like a good deal.  It came with a 6-pack of little bottles of 2-stroke oil and the tool that's a plug wrench on one end and a screwdriver on the other end, all the manuals and warranty cards and a bottle of bar/chain oil. It has never even been started. It's only a 14" bar, but I already have a 16" that I've had for years.


----------



## deerslayer2 (Sep 1, 2008)

FX Jenkins said:


> If you don't want to invest in the stihl or husqavarna ...then this is the only 3rd option


sorry boss i dont have a key that will fit and im no good at hot wireing them there thangs neither


----------



## Swede (Sep 1, 2008)

The pawn shops are loaded with them and the shop owners are hurting for cash.


----------



## The Big Z (Sep 6, 2008)

Husky or Stihl.  I got a Husky 50 Rancher in 1977 that runs as good today as it did in 77.  

Like the post above said check out a couple of pawn shops.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Sep 7, 2008)

Poulan "Wild Thing"....Cheap and reliable.......


----------

